
Is technological progress a thing of the past? - pg
http://www.voxeu.org/article/technological-progress-thing-past?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
wildermuthn
This is a fascinating subject.

While technological progress seems certain, the direction of that progress
will be surprising. We have iPads, but not flying cars. We have Facebook, but
no moon bases. No one would have expected that fifty years ago. And I'm not
saying I'd rather have a flying car than an iPad, but building things "people
want" will probably lead to an unexpected world.

